# Flushing-How Long?



## TexTrichome (May 4, 2007)

Using a home made flush/drain hydro system, 2 tubs 3 plants each.  Five THC Bomb and one Super Shiva from MJ Seeds NL.  Today is Day 51 of flowering.  My Bombs supposedly have a 56-70 day window and look to be on track.  70-80% red pistils and the flowers are getting fat.  The SS is still 90% white pistils but they're stacking up and forming new branches like crazy.  She really stretched on me and I know she'll take weeks longer, no prob.  Used GH nutes including Floralicious and KoolBloom.  Planning to take them by the nug and not all at once.  My question:  How long do they need fresh water flushing prior to harvest?


----------



## overgrow420 (May 21, 2007)

Atleast 7 days unless you use a flushing agent like clearex by botanicare, then only a few days. The plants will be ripe when ovaries swell and pistils retract back in ovaries. After this thc will start to degrade. Also if resin glands are amber not milky white.


----------



## Growdude (May 22, 2007)

Flushing is a myth, I tried a good long flush on my last grow but it tastes no different.
If anything I think it does harm, no need to deprive it of nutes in such a important time.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12583


----------



## clownman (May 27, 2007)

did a 10 day flush and was the smoothest ever had!
smoked some non flushed and had a cough for over a month


----------



## DLtoker (May 27, 2007)

Flushing is bogus IME.  I have done a few side by side tests.  I feel the more important factor in smoothness is how the plant was treated throughout the entire growing process.  Plants that I abuse yield nasty harsh smoke.  But, plants that have been given the utmost care yield amazingly tasty and smooth smoke with _no _flush


----------



## cjf2612 (May 28, 2007)

I think that this is the same as the 72hr dark period, it's all a matter of personnel experiance and individuality of how we all grow, we all have our own favourite methods. 

Me, I don't flush or use 72hr dark and ive have no complaints with my previous yields/taste.

But this is my oppinion


----------



## cjf2612 (May 28, 2007)

akhempstarr said:
			
		

> what the no flushing?? i feel sorry for your lungs..


GOOD JOB THERE IN MY BODY THEN


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 28, 2007)

I'm in soil...no flushing here and great tasting buds!!!


----------



## cjf2612 (May 28, 2007)

*Like I said above *
*' it's all about personnel expereance and individuality' *
*Enough said from me.*


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 29, 2007)

I`ve done the flush, due to the MG burn, but if i hadn`t seen the nute burn, and had been in veg, "IMHO" this MG compost would be great for that phase of growth. except when your dealing with seed and seedlings, i planted my new grow in this compost and "some" have developed slight burn.


----------

